# Overige Discussie Rubrieken > Algemene medische vragen >  Pijn

## peggy1973

ik heb sinds eind augustus pijn aan mijn linker flank heb al verschillende soorten pijnstillers gekregen maar niets helpt nu ben ik met morfine pleisters bezig maar ook niet oke ben al onder verschillende scanners geweest ze vinden niets maar ik heb altijd pijn volgens huisdokter is het iets met de zwevende rib ik weet niet meer wat te doen ben teneinde raad kan er iemand mij helpen mvg peggy

----------

